# The $100 Luxury Donut



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2016)

Would you buy one at this price?  I wouldn't but it would be interesting to taste one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

I would taste it sure. But pay that much? Nahhh, not even if I hit Powerball.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2016)

I wonder what the effect of eating a metal like gold is ... 

I'm holding out for gold-plated TP. That'll be next.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2016)

I use a gold product, too. It's called Gold Bond lotion and powder.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I use a gold product, too. It's called Gold Bond lotion and powder.



Hey, you've just made me realize - I use Gold Medal flour! :cower:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2016)

And, I watched Golden Pond. :lame:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

I hope you were munching on Golden Grahams while you did. 

Me? I'd have been drinking Goldschläger.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2016)

No, but I did get a golden retriever. :drinking:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

Aww ... can I give him some Goldfish crackers?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2016)

I always wanted a gold toof. 
And to think a golden donut started all this. Sorry, SB.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

SifuPhil - You have the best sense of humor I have ever seen and you can always think of the perfect thing to say. Only a very intelligent person can do that. You are the gold of this website. Don't ever leave us.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2016)

That gold donut would make some very expensive poop too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2016)

Yaya said:


> SifuPhil - You have the best sense of humor I have ever seen and you can always think of the perfect thing to say. Only a very intelligent person can do that. You are the gold of this website. Don't ever leave us.



Awww *blush* thank you so much! 

I'd never consider leaving here, but SeniorFunHouse,com DID make me a lucrative offer the other day ... epper:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 17, 2016)

"All that glitters is not gold",  said the monkey as he peed into the cash register.


----------

